# Small car, what is the most economical?



## terrysgirl33 (16 Dec 2008)

I'm looking for a small car, one to take me in and out of work, and around the place on my own, we have a larger family car for taking everyone around.  Basicly what I want is a cheap to buy, reliable and cheap to run, safe, small car.  I test drove a Yaris, and it was fine.  I also looked at a Fabia at the weekend, and I liked the space in it a lot.  However, according to the trip computer the milage for the test drive (short drive around urban area) was something like 30 mpg.  For a 1.2 litre petrol engine that seemed dreadful, but on googling mpg rates for a few cars, 36 mpg or so seems to be standard for small cars.  The alternative is to look for a 1.4 litre diesel engined car, they seem to do about 50 mpg around town.  Am I imagining things, or is this true?  Why such a high fuel comsumption for small cars? Didn't they used to be a lot better?


----------



## Caveat (16 Dec 2008)

Have a look here

For the more run of the mill options, the C1, C2 and Aygo 1.4HDi looks good.


----------



## joeysully (16 Dec 2008)

VW POLO 

[broken link removed]


----------



## terrysgirl33 (16 Dec 2008)

Thanks for that Cadveat.  I would point out that the Fabia is on that list though .  And that ALL of the cars are small diesels...  How long have small diesels been on the market?  Are many available second hand?  I was not really planning on buying a new car, or even a newish car, but I am considering it now.  

The problem with older cars is the fuel efficiency, the problem with new cars is the depreciation...


----------



## terrysgirl33 (16 Dec 2008)

Arrgghh!  Stop posting options!!!

One other point, and it kind of negates the other points I made, I have three children, and it would be 'nice' if the car could take them in an emergency (or if, for example, the other car was in for servicing).  I'm not sure how important that point is, do any other parents have some advice?


----------



## mathepac (16 Dec 2008)

terrysgirl33 said:


> ...  I also looked at a Fabia at the weekend, and I liked the space in it a lot.  However, according to the trip computer the milage for the test drive (short drive around urban area) was something like 30 mpg.  For a 1.2 litre petrol engine that seemed dreadful, ...


Avoid that 3 cylinder 1.2 VW engine as fitted to the Fabia, Polo etc. Its not at the races at all.

Look for the 1.4 diesel.

Smallish diesels 1.4, 1.5, 1.6 are on the market since the 80's and sell and perform well. It will be difficult for anything in this class of vehicle to beat the Fabia 1.4 D for space, comfort and economy.


----------



## Bell Butts (16 Dec 2008)

What's your budget?  

Honest John is a big fan of the Honda Jazz.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...ohn-the-best-new-supermini-on-the-market.html

What car also recommends either the Ford Fiesta or the Honda Jazz in its supermini category.  Both cars have been updated recently, so you would not be buying a current model.

Driving schools tend to teach people in Micras or Astras, so that's probably a sign that they are easy to drive and reliable.  

I used to own a Punto and found is great - very reliable and cheap to run.  My bro in law and sister both drive Puntos and have had a similar experience, so it seems (based on that very limited sample) that Fiat's old gremlins are a thing of the past.  It would also be the cheapest of the options I have listed.


----------



## Caveat (16 Dec 2008)

Bell Butts said:


> What's your budget?
> 
> Honest John is a big fan of the Honda Jazz.


 great, expensive though.



> ... Micras or Astras, so that's probably a sign that they are easy to drive and reliable.


 
Micra, yes on both counts - Astra, not particularly on either TBH.



> ...Fiat's old gremlins are a thing of the past. It would also be the cheapest of the options I have listed.


 
I wouldn't trust FIAT - least of all a Punto.  I think you and your family have been a bit lucky so far.  Cheap, but there is a reason really.


----------



## Bell Butts (16 Dec 2008)

Fiat post-2000 are much improved. The Punto is rated a respectable 50th in the reliability survey (one place behined the VW Polo).  

[broken link removed]


----------



## Caveat (16 Dec 2008)

OK, no better or worse than some others, but 50th isn't respectable enough for me. I'd only consider top (give or take) 20 from reliabilityindex. Just a personal thing.


----------



## ollie323 (4 Jan 2009)

Hi Terrysgirl33. You mentioned looking at a yaris. I recently bought a 1.4d4d yaris. Its an '04 and it cost me 5000 euro plus 780 vrt. It takes three booster seats and i can even fit (just!) a maclaren bouble buggy in the boot! I got 1130 km out of 43 litres which is 74 mpg. That included some 120 kph motorway runs and mostly 80kph back road driving. I'm completely happy with it so far. 

ollie


----------

